# The PCB goods stuck turkey



## jolindong (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi everyone.i am jolin from china.I am sell PCB goods to turkey market. and now i have send PCB goods by airport.over 7days still in airport.The goods are stuck to the customs. does anybody know how to do? need any information?thanks so much. /snip/


----------

